# Mon iMac dv fait du bruit !!!



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2000)

Mon iMac fait de puis quelques jours du bruit ....

Quelle peut en etre la cause ???
et quelle est la solution pour arreter ce desagrement ???

Merci de vos reponses
www.imac.fr.st


----------



## steg (29 Avril 2000)

Quand est-ce qu'il fait ce bruit? si c'est a l'extinction, c'est un probleme repertorié de la carte mere, dans ce cas la il te la change...

Steg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2000)

Non, ce n'est pas à l'extinction 
C'est pendant que je m'en sert , ca m'arrive depuis seulement 2 ou 3 jours
www.imac.fr.st


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2000)

Il semble provenir du disque dur mais je n'en suis pas sur ....

Ca fait seulement quelques jours qu'il fait autant de bruit .... (meme s'il en fait quand meme moins qu'un autre ordinateur )
www.imac.fr.st


----------



## JackSim (30 Avril 2000)

Quel genre de bruit ? Une sorte de sifflement ? D'où semble-t-il provenir (disque dur, écran...) ?


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## logankrath (16 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
Pour moi c'est pareil... et je suis presque sure que c'est le disque dur qui gratte. Ce n'ai pas continuel, au demarrage quand je fait beaucoup de choses en meme temps...

Un ami ma parler d'essayer de le défragmententer...?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Mai 2009)

bonjour a tous
DD hs  sur vos imac
salutation


----------

